# Bankdraft uncashed



## Digger (15 May 2009)

I have a slight problem, I have received a bankdraft as a gift that I do not wish to accept. Now I tore up the draft when I received it but kept the pieces. Now it just dawned on me that more likely than not this was paid for by cash and not drawn on an account. Now I don't want the bank to benefit from the fact that I don't wish to accept this gift,so I suppose my question is will the bank reimburse the giver after a certain time due to the bank draft not been cashed????


----------



## mf1 (16 May 2009)

No. Only if the giver takes steps to deal with the issue. Which would involve dealing with you. 

I'm intrigued as to why you would not accept the gift! People could  cash drafts and give the money to charity if they did not need or want the money. 

mf


----------



## daveyboy (16 May 2009)

I would imagine if you brought the bits back to the bank they could credit the customers bank account if it came from an account. Alot of banks won't do bankdrafts for non-customers with cash for money laundering reasons.


----------



## Smashbox (16 May 2009)

If you bring the pieces back to the issuing bank they will sort out the matter for you.


----------

